# I'm tired of America



## Nightwing

I know that the US may seem attractive to many in underdeveloped countries. But the constant corporate greed and rising religious dominionism in politics among other things make me very anxious. I'm tired of the how unaffordable healthcare is. I'm tired of the obsession with guns. I'm tired of the right wing politics and excessive military spending. Corporations and lobbyists effectively run the government. Prisons are a for-profit business and laws are made just to maximize the prison population for the sake of said profits. There are even rumors of plans to privatize k-12 education. And while many countries suffer under the heels of ruthless self-serving dictators, we're the only country to have willingly elected a leader that rivals the likes Stalin or Quaddaffi in his narcissism. The rising political unrest led to an attempted coup last year. Shootings in public spaces including schools have become part of the status quo. Matters are out of hand. The standard of living and even life expectancy of the average US citizen has plummeted in the past few decades to being the worst in the developed world. 

I just need to escape. 

I'd love to move to somewhere like Canada, Germany, or Finland. But I am broke and do not have the means to just get up and relocate to another country. Canada isn't keen on giving away jobs to Americans unless there is a shortage that cannot be filled by Canadian citizens, and EU countries will always favor EU citizens before Americans. I just completed my masters in special education, but there is not shortage of qualified professionals in countries that actually give a damn about funding education and supporting their teachers. From what I've heard, there is more demand in Canada for skilled trades than there is for educators. The tragedy of my generation seems to be that many of us were duped into going into excessive debt in pursuit of advanced degrees only to graduate and find no jobs, while the ones that focused instead on learning to fix air conditioners are debt free and earning good money. I've heard some good things about Mexico and other Latin countries, but the pay there is extremely low for teachers. It works fine considering the lower cost of living in those countries, but I have student loan debt to worry about.


----------



## Harry Moles

This doesn't help with immigration or employment, but a long-term departure can definitely solve the student loan problem. If your loans qualify for the income-based repayment program, there's a loophole through which working abroad can reduce the payment to zero and the loan is forgiven after 20 or 25 years (can't remember exactly). Alternatively, if you move abroad and simply stop paying the loans, there's not much anyone can do about it, provided of course you don't want to return and the loans haven't been co-signed by anyone.


----------



## Nightwing

Interesting. I'd like to learn more about this loophole.


----------



## Harry Moles

Nightwing said:


> Interesting. I'd like to learn more about this loophole.


Google away. 









The Foreign Earned Income Exclusion, Expat Tax and Student Loans


Some US expats with Student Loans who claim the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion may not have to pay any interest or pay back the loan.




brighttax.com













Debt Dodgers: Meet the Americans Who Moved to Europe and Went AWOL on Their Student Loans


Some cash-strapped former students are choosing to leave America behind in order to avoid paying off their giant debts.




www.vice.com


----------



## Bevdeforges

In much of Europe, being able to get a long-stay visa with work privileges means that you need to first find a job where the employer is able and willing to "sponsor" you for the work authorization that leads to a "work visa." Then there is the little detail of the local language. Even in those jobs and companies that claim that "English is the company language" you still have to deal with day to day stuff like shopping, medical treatment, administrative details like tax, registrations, etc. 

But overall, the key to moving overseas is to think not in terms of "why I want to get out of the US" but rather "what do I have to offer my host country that might interest them?" You don't say how old you are, but could you pick up some additional qualifications, some technical skills or even an extra language or two? It would delay your departure by a bit, but could improve your chances of getting a job with the necessary sponsorship.


----------



## ALKB

Nightwing said:


> I know that the US may seem attractive to many in underdeveloped countries. But the constant corporate greed and rising religious dominionism in politics among other things make me very anxious. I'm tired of the how unaffordable healthcare is. I'm tired of the obsession with guns. I'm tired of the right wing politics and excessive military spending. Corporations and lobbyists effectively run the government. Prisons are a for-profit business and laws are made just to maximize the prison population for the sake of said profits. There are even rumors of plans to privatize k-12 education. And while many countries suffer under the heels of ruthless self-serving dictators, we're the only country to have willingly elected a leader that rivals the likes Stalin or Quaddaffi in his narcissism. The rising political unrest led to an attempted coup last year. Shootings in public spaces including schools have become part of the status quo. Matters are out of hand. The standard of living and even life expectancy of the average US citizen has plummeted in the past few decades to being the worst in the developed world.
> 
> I just need to escape.
> 
> I'd love to move to somewhere like Canada, Germany, or Finland. But I am broke and do not have the means to just get up and relocate to another country. Canada isn't keen on giving away jobs to Americans unless there is a shortage that cannot be filled by Canadian citizens, and EU countries will always favor EU citizens before Americans. I just completed my masters in special education, but there is not shortage of qualified professionals in countries that actually give a damn about funding education and supporting their teachers. From what I've heard, there is more demand in Canada for skilled trades than there is for educators. The tragedy of my generation seems to be that many of us were duped into going into excessive debt in pursuit of advanced degrees only to graduate and find no jobs, while the ones that focused instead on learning to fix air conditioners are debt free and earning good money. I've heard some good things about Mexico and other Latin countries, but the pay there is extremely low for teachers. It works fine considering the lower cost of living in those countries, but I have student loan debt to worry about.


There is huge demand for teachers and special education teachers in Germany! Our government made policies according to forecasts that said the population would be shrinking and therefore, uni places for education degrees were reduced. There was also a hiring stop over many years. Now, we are severely lacking in educators, from daycares to high schools.

The problem with a degree in education and emigrating to Germany is, that state schools cannot sponsor anyone for a visa; even with existing work authorization, you'd need to speak German fluently and your degree would have to be recognized as equivalent to a German degree in education, which might involve going to German university for a year or many.

There might be a possibility with private international schools but I don't know how able/willing they are to sponsor anyone. Might be worth inquiring about.


----------



## Nightwing

Well, I know Arabic. But that is not exactly in short supply in Europe. 

I'm just a disabled guy with a lot of debt and no money or marketable skills. I don't see what I would have to offer that is not already readily available in Europe.


----------



## ALKB

Nightwing said:


> Well, I know Arabic. But that is not exactly in short supply in Europe.
> 
> I'm just a disabled guy with a lot of debt and no money or marketable skills. I don't see what I would have to offer that is not already readily available in Europe.


Arabic speaking students and Arabic speaking students who have special needs are definitely present in the German school system. 

Qualified Arabic speaking special education teachers? Gold dust. At least for the state school systems. Not sure about private institution.

From a different post I saw that you have a TESOL qualification and want to travel. Germany still issues freelancer residence/work permits to Americans who want to work freelance for English language schools (a rip off if you ask me, since they don't employ you and you are stuck with all of the administrative part of the job) but might be a way to see whether Germany is all you imagined it to be, learn the language, and to get a foot in the country. By experience, a lot is possible once you are legally resident in the country and have a job offer in a shortage occupation.

You could also research what it would take to have your qualification officially recognized and have that done. Problem there is that school systems are organized by the individual states, so you'd have to know which German state you want to live in to be able to contact the relevant authority:









Recognition in Germany – Recognition finder


The Recognition Finder provides information about all the necessary steps to get your profession recognised in Germany (in German and English).




www.anerkennung-in-deutschland.de


----------



## ARPC

Nightwing said:


> Well, I know Arabic. But that is not exactly in short supply in Europe.
> 
> I'm just a disabled guy with a lot of debt and no money or marketable skills. I don't see what I would have to offer that is not already readily available in Europe.


If I may beg to differ, you are a highly educated bilingual adult male who speaks two of the most important languages on the current geopolitical earth. You have so far in this thread displayed tolerance for cultural differences (guns, ‘murca) and curiosity about foreign cultures.

Honestly you sound kind of like some of the guys I have met who work for international private non profit humanitarian aid agencies, both based in places like Germany and the Netherlands, and who are on projects in other places. And like people who teach English in unusual places like smaller European cities no one has heard of, and wind up staying.
Obviously you are posting here so this curiosity and energy about living abroad has been consistent. I don’t have any particular tips but it really seems like if you can mentally set aside your (extremely frustrating and very I believe unfair) financial challenges and consider some of the options this crowd is giving you, you may well find the first solid steps on this path. 

The world outside the US is literally packed with stupid, lazy weirdos who don’t offer anything to their community. You will likely find you are more valuable than you imagine.


----------



## Nightwing

Thanks. 

I am struggling with anxiety, so I am not sure how clear (or unclear) my thinking on this matter is. 

I look forward to learning more from this community.


----------



## Harry Moles

Teaching in Germany sounds fairly gruelling. A bilingual friend with a PhD decided that becoming a high-school teacher was her best chance of staying permanently. The teacher training she endured was long and nasty. Working isn't that badly paid but the hours are horrifying. Apparently most of the older teachers only work half time and rely on having a spouse with a solid income - those ones have a chance of enjoying their work because they aren't permanently exhausted.

Qualification may be different for the OP with a prior teaching credential (which my friend did not have) but I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## ALKB

Nightwing said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am struggling with anxiety, so I am not sure how clear (or unclear) my thinking on this matter is.
> 
> I look forward to learning more from this community.


I agree with ARPC, you might want to look into vacancies at international organizations and NGOs like the United Nations and her agencies, the Red Cross, etc.


----------



## Moulard

Harry Moles said:


> Working isn't that badly paid but the hours are horrifying.


From personal experience in a couple of countries, I think that pretty much sums up the teaching profession globally.

You don't go into teaching for the lifestyle.


----------



## Nightwing

Then what's the point?


----------



## Harry Moles

I believe it's meant to be what's known as a "calling"


----------



## Nightwing

What I mean is that a job teaching special needs children and/or using my bilingual skills sounds great. But I don't want to end up stuck working ungodly hours as a TESOL without even any guarantee of long-term employment or visa sponsorship.


----------



## sierra pedraja

Nightwing said:


> Interesting. I'd like to learn more about this loophole.


Did you have federal loans? They are mostly income based, right? I went to study abroad but I am going to stay where I am (Taiwan) after I graduate. I will likely never go back to the USA. You could just apply to get a second masters in another country and transfer? What about teaching English somewhere?


----------



## ALKB

Nightwing said:


> What I mean is that a job teaching special needs children and/or using my bilingual skills sounds great. But I don't want to end up stuck working ungodly hours as a TESOL without even any guarantee of long-term employment or visa sponsorship.


As far as I know, most TESOL jobs are either part time or restricted to school holidays.

In the state school system, full time employment means 25 hours of classroom teaching and a further 15 hours are for preparation, grading, etc. either done in between classes or at home. 

In Germany, pupils have a different schedule every day, so a teacher might have days full of classes, just one class in a day or even a day without any in class teaching during the week. My cousins are teachers and the one teaching primary school has to be there early but is home very early because primary school usually ends at around noon. The one teaching at a Gymnasium (high ability high school) usually has a day in the week that she doesn't have to come into school for classes, sometimes has to be there early, sometimes goes in at noon, all depending on how the schedule is organized that semester. 
Sadly, when it comes to immigration, there are no guarantees until one naturalizes.


----------



## ALKB

Moulard said:


> From personal experience in a couple of countries, I think that pretty much sums up the teaching profession globally.
> 
> You don't go into teaching for the lifestyle.


I know someone who did (she just retired, though) - she became a teacher because she was a single mum and teaching made it possible to always be home at 3pm at the latest and being home all school holidays, so 12-13 weeks per year, paid. 

I asked her whether it's not a whole lot of work at home but she said only for the first one or two years, then she had her stuff organized and could just replicate it year after year. I asked what about home work? She said: I never gave any (!!!). She was teaching at a Hauptschule (ability wise the lowest tier of the German high school system) and the pupils apparently never did any homework no matter what so she spared everyone the stress and never assigned any. Certainly not great for the children but she sure had the life style she aimed for and now has a really good state pension. 

That conversation did disillusion me somewhat.


----------



## Moulard

ALKB said:


> I know someone who did (she just retired, though) - she became a teacher because she was a single mum and teaching made it possible to always be home at 3pm at the latest and being home all school holidays, so 12-13 weeks per year, paid.


My comment was meant to be taken as a trueism not an absolute statement of fact.



ALKB said:


> That conversation did disillusion me somewhat.


Probably disillusioned the students somewhat too.

Now, I haven't taught at a school level, but my experience in several different sorts of post-secondary environment was that I would spend about 4 hours of prep for every hour of class time. That would include reviewing and updating content to ensure it was relevant and topical and most importantly current - so examples used in class and in exercises were as up to date as possible - and if something didn't work terribly well in a previous year it would be re-jigged accordingly.

All the secondary schoolteachers I know used the school holidays to do similar - but then they are all passionate about the topics they teach and that passion tends to rub off onto the students.


----------



## Excaljeff

Nightwing said:


> I know that the US may seem attractive to many in underdeveloped countries. But the constant corporate greed and rising religious dominionism in politics among other things make me very anxious. I'm tired of the how unaffordable healthcare is. I'm tired of the obsession with guns. I'm tired of the right wing politics and excessive military spending. Corporations and lobbyists effectively run the government. Prisons are a for-profit business and laws are made just to maximize the prison population for the sake of said profits. There are even rumors of plans to privatize k-12 education. And while many countries suffer under the heels of ruthless self-serving dictators, we're the only country to have willingly elected a leader that rivals the likes Stalin or Quaddaffi in his narcissism. The rising political unrest led to an attempted coup last year. Shootings in public spaces including schools have become part of the status quo. Matters are out of hand. The standard of living and even life expectancy of the average US citizen has plummeted in the past few decades to being the worst in the developed world.
> 
> I just need to escape.
> 
> I'd love to move to somewhere like Canada, Germany, or Finland. But I am broke and do not have the means to just get up and relocate to another country. Canada isn't keen on giving away jobs to Americans unless there is a shortage that cannot be filled by Canadian citizens, and EU countries will always favor EU citizens before Americans. I just completed my masters in special education, but there is not shortage of qualified professionals in countries that actually give a damn about funding education and supporting their teachers. From what I've heard, there is more demand in Canada for skilled trades than there is for educators. The tragedy of my generation seems to be that many of us were duped into going into excessive debt in pursuit of advanced degrees only to graduate and find no jobs, while the ones that focused instead on learning to fix air conditioners are debt free and earning good money. I've heard some good things about Mexico and other Latin countries, but the pay there is extremely low for teachers. It works fine considering the lower cost of living in those countries, but I have student loan debt to worry about.


Try any socialist country, you will fit in just fine


----------



## *Sunshine*

ALKB said:


> Arabic speaking students and Arabic speaking students who have special needs are definitely present in the German school system.
> 
> Qualified Arabic speaking special education teachers? Gold dust. At least for the state school systems. Not sure about private institution.
> 
> From a different post I saw that you have a TESOL qualification and want to travel. Germany still issues freelancer residence/work permits to Americans who want to work freelance for English language schools.


State schools in Germany require C2 German. Without German the OP has no chance of finding a job as an employed teacher.

Private schools usually require a minimum of 2 years post degree practical experience. However, many of the good ones are able and sometimes even willing to assist with work permits.

Foreign freelancers who arrive in Germany from outside the EU are not eligible to enter the public healthcare system and will require comprehensive private German health insurance (generally expensive).



Nightwing said:


> I'd love to move to somewhere like Canada, Germany, or Finland. But I am broke


Emigration is expensive, you need to start saving.

If you want to move to either Germany or Finland to be employed as a teacher, you'll need to learn the local language. You should also try to get a year or two of practical experience to improve your employment prospects. Ideally you could work a couple years in the US, learn a new language and save money for your move.

Would this be feasible?


----------



## Nightwing

Well what about other European countries? or Southeast Asia and Latin America? Someone mentioned Taiwan. What are these countries like?


----------



## Albe

Nightwing said:


> I know that the US may seem attractive to many in underdeveloped countries. But the constant corporate greed and rising religious dominionism in politics among other things make me very anxious. I'm tired of the how unaffordable healthcare is. I'm tired of the obsession with guns. I'm tired of the right wing politics and excessive military spending. Corporations and lobbyists effectively run the government. Prisons are a for-profit business and laws are made just to maximize the prison population for the sake of said profits. There are even rumors of plans to privatize k-12 education. And while many countries suffer under the heels of ruthless self-serving dictators, we're the only country to have willingly elected a leader that rivals the likes Stalin or Quaddaffi in his narcissism. The rising political unrest led to an attempted coup last year. Shootings in public spaces including schools have become part of the status quo. Matters are out of hand. The standard of living and even life expectancy of the average US citizen has plummeted in the past few decades to being the worst in the developed world.
> 
> I just need to escape.
> 
> I'd love to move to somewhere like Canada, Germany, or Finland. But I am broke and do not have the means to just get up and relocate to another country. Canada isn't keen on giving away jobs to Americans unless there is a shortage that cannot be filled by Canadian citizens, and EU countries will always favor EU citizens before Americans. I just completed my masters in special education, but there is not shortage of qualified professionals in countries that actually give a damn about funding education and supporting their teachers. From what I've heard, there is more demand in Canada for skilled trades than there is for educators. The tragedy of my generation seems to be that many of us were duped into going into excessive debt in pursuit of advanced degrees only to graduate and find no jobs, while the ones that focused instead on learning to fix air conditioners are debt free and earning good money. I've heard some good things about Mexico and other Latin countries, but the pay there is extremely low for teachers. It works fine considering the lower cost of living in those countries, but I have student loan debt to worry about.





Nightwing said:


> I know that the US may seem attractive to many in underdeveloped countries. But the constant corporate greed and rising religious dominionism in politics among other things make me very anxious. I'm tired of the how unaffordable healthcare is. I'm tired of the obsession with guns. I'm tired of the right wing politics and excessive military spending. Corporations and lobbyists effectively run the government. Prisons are a for-profit business and laws are made just to maximize the prison population for the sake of said profits. There are even rumors of plans to privatize k-12 education. And while many countries suffer under the heels of ruthless self-serving dictators, we're the only country to have willingly elected a leader that rivals the likes Stalin or Quaddaffi in his narcissism. The rising political unrest led to an attempted coup last year. Shootings in public spaces including schools have become part of the status quo. Matters are out of hand. The standard of living and even life expectancy of the average US citizen has plummeted in the past few decades to being the worst in the developed world.
> 
> I just need to escape.
> 
> I'd love to move to somewhere like Canada, Germany, or Finland. But I am broke and do not have the means to just get up and relocate to another country. Canada isn't keen on giving away jobs to Americans unless there is a shortage that cannot be filled by Canadian citizens, and EU countries will always favor EU citizens before Americans. I just completed my masters in special education, but there is not shortage of qualified professionals in countries that actually give a damn about funding education and supporting their teachers. From what I've heard, there is more demand in Canada for skilled trades than there is for educators. The tragedy of my generation seems to be that many of us were duped into going into excessive debt in pursuit of advanced degrees only to graduate and find no jobs, while the ones that focused instead on learning to fix air conditioners are debt free and earning good money. I've heard some good things about Mexico and other Latin countries, but the pay there is extremely low for teachers. It works fine considering the lower cost of living in those countries, but I have student loan debt to worry about.


----------



## Albe

Nightwing said:


> I know that the US may seem attractive to many in underdeveloped countries. But the constant corporate greed and rising religious dominionism in politics among other things make me very anxious. I'm tired of the how unaffordable healthcare is. I'm tired of the obsession with guns. I'm tired of the right wing politics and excessive military spending. Corporations and lobbyists effectively run the government. Prisons are a for-profit business and laws are made just to maximize the prison population for the sake of said profits. There are even rumors of plans to privatize k-12 education. And while many countries suffer under the heels of ruthless self-serving dictators, we're the only country to have willingly elected a leader that rivals the likes Stalin or Quaddaffi in his narcissism. The rising political unrest led to an attempted coup last year. Shootings in public spaces including schools have become part of the status quo. Matters are out of hand. The standard of living and even life expectancy of the average US citizen has plummeted in the past few decades to being the worst in the developed world.
> 
> I just need to escape.
> 
> I'd love to move to somewhere like Canada, Germany, or Finland. But I am broke and do not have the means to just get up and relocate to another country. Canada isn't keen on giving away jobs to Americans unless there is a shortage that cannot be filled by Canadian citizens, and EU countries will always favor EU citizens before Americans. I just completed my masters in special education, but there is not shortage of qualified professionals in countries that actually give a damn about funding education and supporting their teachers. From what I've heard, there is more demand in Canada for skilled trades than there is for educators. The tragedy of my generation seems to be that many of us were duped into going into excessive debt in pursuit of advanced degrees only to graduate and find no jobs, while the ones that focused instead on learning to fix air conditioners are debt free and earning good money. I've heard some good things about Mexico and other Latin countries, but the pay there is extremely low for teachers. It works fine considering the lower cost of living in those countries, but I have student loan debt to worry about.


Why not try New Zealand? There is here a huge shortage of teachers, since our youthful, dumb PM in her infinite wisdom (or lack thereof) decided to have teachers dismissed who did not comply with her "vaccination" policy and they are actively trying to fill the gaps by recruiting overseas.
Another idea worth pursuing might be teaching English in places like Singapore, South-Korea, the Philippines, Vietnam, Cambodia, China. I personally know people who have done just that, with no regrets.


----------



## Harry Moles

Suddenly this thread is attracting right-wing cranks like flies to manure.


----------



## Euroroll

I could've written this paragraph. I've written ones like it multiple times over years myself. I would add in the USA - terrible trains, horrid air travel, bad city infrastructure in places like NYC. There's also decent food if you have money or are in a city, but it's not like the european countryside where the food gets better not worse.
There's a synth museum in Switz you can rent classic synths, they don't use artists as punching bags for petty budget battles. They care about staying secular to a large degree. America is geting more and more religious and crazy from it. There are attractions you can't have in America because of guns. America has already destroyed much of its history in terms of its classic buildings.

In Europe, trains have replaced short distance flights and just day to day life is more civilized. I have no interest in seeing what the right wing is going to do to the USA 2022-2024 and on. I think it must fail, or the elites must stop it, but I don't even want to watch, let alone get caught in a fascist superpower, like we've seen was created in Russia. Of course, if the USA goes cuckoo, Europe may go off some, but they just have so much more adult
balance in their government than we do currently. America doesn't need more insane administration, but it seems like it's going to get it. You need to not think too practically. You could pretend that you are forced to go three years from now anyway, and just go now, and try to put it together overseas, maybe also in some mellow country in Asia, and rely on the English teaching again. You have a degree, which will matter in those countries, possibly.

Fortunately for me, I have solved the emigration part and other aspects. In your situation, I would make sure I don't have any family connections from the past to any EU countries. After that, I would recommend going to Europe and marrying someone, if that's an option.

It's always good to learn another trade. You might find something you like. Craftsmen are more in demand
than the USA I would imagine, or teaching English, which is still in demand to varying degrees. But Europe seems set for recession soon, even if the current war comes to a quick end. Maybe this was will make violent people think more introspectively, but I'm sick of waiting for America to get better.

You could go for more college in Europe. it's free to get advanced degrees but there are still living situations. That might lead into something.


----------



## janinehudson

> I'd love to move to somewhere like Canada, Germany, or Finland. But I am broke and do not have the means to just get up and relocate to another country. Canada isn't keen on giving away jobs to Americans unless there is a shortage that cannot be filled by Canadian citizens, and EU countries will always favor EU citizens before Americans. I just completed my masters in special education, but there is not shortage of qualified professionals in countries that actually give a damn about funding education and supporting their teachers. From what I've heard, there is more demand in Canada for skilled trades than there is for educators. The tragedy of my generation seems to be that many of us were duped into going into excessive debt in pursuit of advanced degrees only to graduate and find no jobs, while the ones that focused instead on learning to fix air conditioners are debt free and earning good money. I've heard some good things about Mexico and other Latin countries, but the pay there is extremely low for teachers. It works fine considering the lower cost of living in those countries, but I have student loan debt to worry about.


I agree with everything you have written and sympathize with your plight. However, it has to be said that to be a teacher in the public schools in European countries, you would need to be fluent in the native language. Finland has an outstanding school system, so I doubt that they are in need of foreign personnel. You might try looking at the international schools, which usually have English as the lingua franca or may be bilingual. If you could add another concentration to your special ed degree, possibly EFL, it might improve your chances significantly.
Good luck!


----------



## Physics Guy

As others have said there are opportunities to move away from the US as a teacher at an international school. The catch, at least in your case, is that they almost exclusively require 2 years of previous teaching experience in your home country (ie the US). There are a few that hire new teachers. You might be able to find some information from the people at Northern Iowa as they run a teacher recruitment fair that is geared towards newer teachers. 

The Middle East is a big market for international teachers although I don't know how many schools employ SPED teachers. Of course the flip side is many of the schools in the Middle East would see Arabic as an advantage. Some of the information at the Northern Iowa link might help in identifying schools. The International Educator is another place to look. Note that the hiring season for international teachers is coming to a close for this year so it might be better to plan on really trying for a job in 2023 (but you might get lucky as both SPED and Arabic skills are rare in the international teaching world).


----------



## Nightwing

I think there could be some good opportunities in the Arab world, but I have my reservations. That is where I grew up, so I am familiar with it. The one thing I did not like is the heavy social segregation between genders. Most of my current friends are women. And I am single at 40, so I don't want to put myself where I'll have fewer opportunities to meet someone.


----------



## Physics Guy

Nightwing said:


> I think there could be some good opportunities in the Arab world, but I have my reservations.


I hear you. I'm an older and married international teacher but I still have no desire to teach in the Middle East for exactly that reason.


----------



## zakul bob

Physics Guy said:


> As others have said there are opportunities to move away from the US as a teacher at an international school. The catch, at least in your case, is that they almost exclusively require 2 years of previous teaching experience in your home country (ie the US). There are a few that hire new teachers. You might be able to find some information from the people at Northern Iowa as they run a teacher recruitment fair that is geared towards newer teachers.
> 
> The Middle East is a big market for international teachers although I don't know how many schools employ SPED teachers. Of course the flip side is many of the schools in the Middle East would see Arabic as an advantage. Some of the information at the Northern Iowa link might help in identifying schools. The International Educator is another place to look. Note that the hiring season for international teachers is coming to a close for this year so it might be better to plan on really trying for a job in 2023 (but you might get lucky as both SPED and Arabic skills are rare in the international teaching world).


Thanks for your informative and helpful post. I want to know if there is any type of physical or medical issue required at this moment?


----------



## Physics Guy

zakul bob said:


> Thanks for your informative and helpful post. I want to know if there is any type of physical or medical issue required at this moment?


There is no general answer to that because it depends on the country involved. Most places other than China seem to be open enough that you can get in with a signed contract but there might still be limitations on dependents. Even before the current wave of lockdowns China was particularly hard to get into and more or less impossible to get dependents in.


----------

